# Ogden, Utah OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Ogden, Utah - On February 5th, 2021 at 7:11 pm Ogden Police received a report of an Aggravated Robbery, Sexual Assault and Vehicle Theft. The suspect displayed a handgun during the assault. The suspect took victims vehicle and fled the scene. At 11:37 pm an Ogden Police Officer spotted the suspect in the stolen vehicle near 30th and Washington Boulevard. As the Officer approached the vehicle the suspect ran from the car. Officers gave chase on foot and began searching a backyard in the 2900 block of Gram. The suspect stood up in the bed of a pick-up truck and produced a firearm. Two Ogden Police Officers fired their guns, the suspect was struck by the gunfire and died at the scene. Neither of the officers were injured. The Weber County Attorney's Office Officer Involved Critical Incident Team is conducting an independent investigation and the Ogden Police Department will conduct a separate internal investigation. Both officers have been placed on paid administrative leave. Suspect has been identified as Dino Raul Morales from California. He was convicted felon and firearms restricted person.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Cop: “Drop the gun”
Suspect: “nope”



Play stupid games...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

When you have a suspect down with a firearm in close proximity, is there any policy for/against utilizing the taser to incapacitate him in order to recover the firearm and begin rendering aid?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> When you have a suspect down with a firearm in close proximity, is there any policy for/against utilizing the taser to incapacitate him in order to recover the firearm and begin rendering aid?


Shoot until the threat stops. After lethal force is used and somehow the suspect continues to reach, grab, operate, obtain or manipulate a firearm or other lethal weapon, he is still a threat. Shoot until he stops or bleeds out.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I get that, but if he's unresponsive or flailing about and not following commands...would a jolt cause additional injury in order to secure the firearm? Would it be within policy?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> I get that, but if he's unresponsive or flailing about and not following commands...would a jolt cause additional injury in order to secure the firearm? Would it be within policy?


Its a really good question. Can you scale back a use of force once you crossed that threshold?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> I get that, but if he's unresponsive or flailing about and not following commands...would a jolt cause additional injury in order to secure the firearm? Would it be within policy?


Depends on department policy but I see a K9 being a far better option in that scenario especially since they can go for the arms.

It's also one of those things that may not be allowed in policy but WTF else are you going to do besides slow down and think...while someone bleeds out until their blood pressure drops and they are compliant in staying still because they are unconscious or dead.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> Its a really good question. Can you scale back a use of force once you crossed that threshold?


Rodney, yes we can. I can think of a number of examples.

Hush, good question. I'll have to pass that by some of our Tactics folks to ask that.

As a general rule, if the suspect is down, is still moving about, and still has the gun either in his grasp or in very close proximity to his body, we probably shouldn't be approaching the guy close enough to use a Taser. However, if we utilize a shield, that could be doable.

Under "normal" circumstances, there's no rush to approach a guy we've just shot and is now down. Slow it down, make a plan and make sure everyone at scene knows what it is. As I've mentioned before, don't rush to your death.

In this case, how about thinking about setting up a perimeter. Unless it's a last resort, we shouldn't be looking for an armed suspect by ourselves.


----------

